# Oakley frames and lens tints



## cr500taco (Sep 8, 2012)

I am looking into getting a pair of Oakley's for riding. Which ones are you guys using and which tints do you recommend?


----------



## SDKmann (Apr 23, 2012)

I have a pair of Half Jackets. Oakley doesn't make the original Half Jacket anymore, they have the Half Jacket 2.0 and Flak Jacket, either would be comparable. I have a pair of black iridium lenses that I use most days and a pair of yellow tinted lenses for overcast/rainy days. The yellow lenses are fantastic, I can use them on sunny days if I forget the black iridium ones but on overcast days they really make everything pop, can't imagine riding in low light conditions without them. Haven't had any issues with them slipping off or with pressure points, they're comfortable. You might be able to pick up a used set of Half Jackets and some additional lenses for cheap on ebay, the last set I bought (lost my first two pairs) was $20. Pretty much any sport style of Oakley with the rubber on the ear stalks would be good for riding. Also, look for the XLJ style of lenses, that little bit of extra coverage makes a difference.


----------



## beshannon (Oct 14, 2012)

cr500taco said:


> I am looking into getting a pair of Oakley's for riding. Which ones are you guys using and which tints do you recommend?


I am using a pair of Radarlocks with red iridium lenses that I like alot.


----------



## 50calray (Oct 25, 2010)

I own about a dozen pairs of Oaleys including the old MP3 variants. Anyhow, I'm currently rocking the Carbon Fiber Flak Jackets w/Polarized lenses.


----------



## .bg. (Mar 28, 2012)

I'd recommend the Jawbones or their replacements: Racing Jackets. 
They work great for riding, come with vented lenses, and have tons of lens & frame choices.


----------



## DavyRay (Apr 13, 2012)

I have paid $50 at the most for any sunglasses. I rock a pair of Tifosi with multiple lenses for different conditions. I have looked at Oakley several times. I cannot justify spending that much money for a pair of sunglasses.


----------



## SDKmann (Apr 23, 2012)

DavyRay said:


> I have paid $50 at the most for any sunglasses. I rock a pair of Tifosi with multiple lenses for different conditions. I have looked at Oakley several times. I cannot justify spending that much money for a pair of sunglasses.


Like most things in the outdoor gear world, you never see the benefits of more expensive gear until you actually use it, and then you realize why its more expensive.


----------



## cr500taco (Sep 8, 2012)

DavyRay said:


> I have paid $50 at the most for any sunglasses. I rock a pair of Tifosi with multiple lenses for different conditions. I have looked at Oakley several times. I cannot justify spending that much money for a pair of sunglasses.


I have the tifosi logic xl and I'm not happy with them. They feel too flimsy and cheap on my face. I do have a pair of Oakley that I use for everyday use which feel a lot more solid, but they are not the interchangeable lenses and plus I don't want to use them for riding, anyway. I have tried on the radarlock pitch which are the same style as my tifosi logic and the pitch feels more solid, also.


----------



## cr500taco (Sep 8, 2012)

SDKmann said:


> I have a pair of Half Jackets. Oakley doesn't make the original Half Jacket anymore, they have the Half Jacket 2.0 and Flak Jacket, either would be comparable. I have a pair of black iridium lenses that I use most days and a pair of yellow tinted lenses for overcast/rainy days. The yellow lenses are fantastic, I can use them on sunny days if I forget the black iridium ones but on overcast days they really make everything pop, can't imagine riding in low light conditions without them. Haven't had any issues with them slipping off or with pressure points, they're comfortable. You might be able to pick up a used set of Half Jackets and some additional lenses for cheap on ebay, the last set I bought (lost my first two pairs) was $20. Pretty much any sport style of Oakley with the rubber on the ear stalks would be good for riding. Also, look for the XLJ style of lenses, that little bit of extra coverage makes a difference.


I tried on the flack jacket xlj in a store. I really liked them, very comfortable as you said. I only wish they had vented lenses. Do you have any issues with fogging?


----------



## cr500taco (Sep 8, 2012)

Do you guys find the iridium lens a little dark when going in and out of shade?


----------



## WizKid (Jun 9, 2011)

cr500taco said:


> Do you guys find the iridium lens a little dark when going in and out of shade?


Yes. My primary lens is the VR28 (amber tint). Personal preference I guesss, but Oakley does give you something like 60 days to bring the lens back and switch it out or just test another tint.


----------



## TTTURNER (May 13, 2009)

I always hated the look of most Oakleys until my LBS owner had me try on a pair of Flak Jackets out his display case because he couldn't tell if they were polorized. They are the most comfortable shades I have ever worn. You can get the XL if you have a bigger face. I've been wearing the Flak Jackets for a few years and the yellow lens are awesome for low light conditions and they do make things brighter. I also have a light grey polorized lens for medium light that is the best all around lens in my opinion. I like a grey lens in full sunlight because it doesn't change the colors of the landscape. The black iridium (dark grey) polarized lens is a little dark if you ride in and out of shade in wooded areas, but it really works on the water or snow on clear days.


----------



## beshannon (Oct 14, 2012)

cr500taco said:


> Do you guys find the iridium lens a little dark when going in and out of shade?


No I don't, they seem to be a good tint for me and my riding area


----------



## cr500taco (Sep 8, 2012)

WizKid said:


> Oakley does give you something like 60 days to bring the lens back and switch it out or just test another tint.


Did not know that. That is really good to know. I just looked it up and it's 90 days on everything, except custom orders with free return shipping, plus you get free shipping when you order. I've been debating about getting the photochromic lenses, but not sure how well they are for MTB, but now maybe I'll give them a try, since I can return them if I don't like them.


----------



## cr500taco (Sep 8, 2012)

bump


----------



## cr500taco (Sep 8, 2012)

btt


----------



## cr500taco (Sep 8, 2012)

btt


----------



## bornmodernbaby (Nov 16, 2012)

Yes. My primary lens is the VR28 (amber tint). Personal preference I guesss


----------



## jerry68 (Aug 23, 2007)

Most of my riding is single track in the woods, so I am usually running Persimmon lenses. They really make everything "pop" If I know I'll be spending a lot of time in open areas and bright sun, then I run G30 or VR28 lenses. I run clear lenses for night riding. I had a friend lose an eye in MTB crash back in 1992, so I ALWAYS wear eye protection when riding.


----------



## trhoppe (Sep 3, 2008)

Oakley Jawbone as they have replacable lenses and I don't like the look of the "non rim" glasses. 

Persimmon for the woods, mirror polarized for the road, clear at night. 

I'll probably grab a pair of the Scattante Matrix glasses when these finally break. 

-Tom


----------



## jerry68 (Aug 23, 2007)

trhoppe said:


> Oakley Jawbone ...
> 
> I'll probably grab a pair of the Scattante Matrix glasses when these finally break.
> 
> -Tom


Every single pair of Oakleys that I have broken, I have sent back to Oakley and they have replaced them


----------



## rogbie (Jun 20, 2011)

Okaley glasses are nice, but their warranty is weak for such a pricey product. Personally, I use Smith products, which come with a lifetime warranty and a great replacement program. Also, for 2013 all interchangeable Smith frames come with three sets of lenses. I personally like Smith's optics over Oakley. In my experience, the Oakley lenses have more distortion than Smith.


----------



## ferntree (Nov 15, 2012)

I have had the same pair of radars for about 8 years. Have two lenses the stock dark reflective ones and clear ones. I use them for everything. Shooting, mowing the lawn, working on car, cycling etc. I have replaced the rubber parts once. The frame's finish is kinda peeling like a sunburn. No biggie. I think I lost them though. Not sure I want to spend money for a new pair, but I probably will cause I love if I get shot in the face with bird shot I won't loose my eyes. haha


----------



## WarBoom (Dec 13, 2011)

Hmm i have the fuel cell, oil rig and like 5 other frames that have names i cant remember
I always get a set of the blue iridium(sp?) lens and a set of black polarized lens
For riding I actually perfer the purple iridium that has a amber internal tint


----------



## sgtwiss (Oct 28, 2012)

bornmodernbaby said:


> Yes. My primary lens is the VR28 (amber tint). Personal preference I guesss


:thumbsup:+1

The VR28 lens tint gives me the best for all conditions. I prefer the SI M-Frames. They give me the best coverage/protection.


----------



## trhoppe (Sep 3, 2008)

Good to know they will take care of it if I break them. They are going strong so far and I'm not nice to them


----------



## cr500taco (Sep 8, 2012)

trhoppe said:


> Oakley Jawbone as they have replacable lenses and I don't like the look of the "non rim" glasses.
> 
> Persimmon for the woods, mirror polarized for the road, clear at night.
> 
> ...


I have tried on the Jawbone, which I like the look of the Jawbone the most over the half rim frames,but they also fit well and felt like they would stay on without a strap, while riding. I noticed that the bottom of the frame was a little thick and seems like it could be bothersome while looking down through the glasses. Does that bother you at while riding?


----------



## bikerjohn64 (Feb 12, 2012)

I have a pair of Jawbone with the vented photo chromatic lenses and use them primarily for road riding. Great for that. I also have a set of yellow vented lenses which I switch to for really cloudy dark days. The lower jaw protrusion doesn't interfere with my vision at all. 
For MTB-ing; I use either my Radar or the M Frames. I have vented black iridium for bright days and persimmon and yellow or clear for any other days. 
I have a pair of Flak jacket XLJ for driving with RX gold iridium lenses. 
Gotta love the O's!


----------



## cr500taco (Sep 8, 2012)

bikerjohn64 said:


> I have a pair of Jawbone with the vented photo chromatic lenses and use them primarily for road riding. Great for that. I also have a set of yellow vented lenses which I switch to for really cloudy dark days. The lower jaw protrusion doesn't interfere with my vision at all.
> For MTB-ing; I use either my Radar or the M Frames. I have vented black iridium for bright days and persimmon and yellow or clear for any other days.
> I have a pair of Flak jacket XLJ for driving with RX gold iridium lenses.
> Gotta love the O's!


Just curious as to why you don't use the Jawbone for MTB?


----------



## bikerjohn64 (Feb 12, 2012)

cr500taco said:


> Just curious as to why you don't use the Jawbone for MTB?


Not enough airflow and the transition lenses seem a little dark in the treed tracks I normally ride. 70% of the time is under full canopy. 
I like the openness of the M-frames for MTB-ing.


----------

